#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 狼群集會岩 >  > [照片] 各位喜歡小狼嗎？

## 許狼中將

狼跟其他的動物一樣，都必須經過成長才會長大成熟！
有句話說動物小時候都是最可愛的！各位同意這一句話嗎？
如題︰各位喜歡小狼嗎？
在這裡提供一些可愛的小狼照片給各位看看！

----------


## 許狼中將

接著還有呢…

----------


## 迷思

感覺很想壓一下，再捏一下，
可愛死了!

對小狼的感覺是從《狼圖騰》裡看來的吧，
雖然只有文字而已，真的會很想親自養一隻小狼，
不過這是極為不對的行為。

----------


## 影狼

好多小狼照！ 真是太可愛了！ 好萌啊啊！
有點像小狗狗 好想抱抱
謝謝許狼中將大的分享喔

----------


## uoiea

小隻的當然喜歡啦,小的都很可愛.不過大隻的也有大隻的好處,應該算是各有利弊吧

----------


## 雷狼牙

這些小狼圖只能用 "萌"來形容阿(暈)
實在太可愛了，超想抱回家的><
感謝許狼大的分享，找這些小狼圖很辛苦把，小牙期待許狼大下次的圖片喔^^

----------


## 阿翔

雖然大狼比較cool，
但是還是小狼比較可愛啦。
總之…
應該叫「各有各的好處」吧，
但是翔始終還是較喜歡大大隻的成年狼！

----------


## ≧Squall Beryl≦

(噴血)單手摀鼻子

小狼當然也是大好啊!(燦笑

不過小哈士奇看起來比較帥氣就是了（炸

----------


## 白狼 小舞

小狼~小狼~來吧~跟小舞回家吧~ :P 

好喜歡小狼~那種可愛又無辜得樣子~  :wuf_e_laugh:  

多謝中將提供的小狼照片阿~  :Wink:

----------


## 芬里爾

no~~~~~~~~~~~你犯規用小狼打動我的心
(萌)  :狐狸爽到:  
看到成年狼和小狼

成年狼眼神真魅力

----------


## 楓狗

揪可愛~

不過比較喜歡小狗!!

小狼不錯@@~~蠻喜摸摸看

----------


## 幻影紅虎

看了許多小狼
我看很多狼友爹性大發
想要跟小狼玩上幾回吧~
好可愛的小狼~
怎麼很像狗呢?
還是成年的大公狼比較酷
酷酷的大狼才是最好的~~  :jcdragon-awak:

----------


## 亞拉德

好可愛喔!
真想跟牠們玩一玩

謝中將分享圖

----------


## cwyj

很可愛呀   :wuf_e_howl:  
很想近距離看看呀

不過成年的樣子比較cool

----------


## 月‧牙翼Xx

看到他們就想起我小的時候
不過..好像是..我比較可愛捏((迷音：拖出去斬了
咳咳！抱歉！
真是超萌的啦
((迷音：擦一下鼻血啦
不過雖然小小隻的但似乎已經出現一些成狼的感覺了呢
看一下第3張右邊那隻的眼神
呵呵呵
媽咪！在生一隻給我玩^^

----------


## 銀祤

QQ好可愛呀~~~~~
真是超萌的啦!!!

感謝中將大大分享0.0+

----------


## 逍月

真得蠻像某些種類的小狗的...

不過，超可愛的啦！
現在他們已經成為我的桌布了！
唉唉...
說不定我能挑戰『呆呆望著桌布也說不定』？

----------


## 銀狼洛斯

好可愛～好可愛喔（大喊！！）
真想抱回家養！可是畢竟是屬於大自然的
我們有緣還是會在相見的

----------


## 隱狼

真的好可愛呦
尤其那圓潤潤的眼睛特別有感覺呢！
不曉得這些到底怎麼拍到的
這些狼感覺上是動物園養
不然這些小小狼怎麼那麼不怕攝影師
若這些是野生的
難道就像之前看Discover頻道北極熊的專輯
當時就是把攝影機藏在雪裡拍攝
而這次是否也是如法炮製呢？
不過本人還是不太相信牠們是野生的

----------


## 小火

小狼果然是好物~很可愛~很萌~想捏捏,在戳戳臉蛋,再抱抱~
(衆:住手啊!小狼會被你弄死的````)

----------


## 狼尾

咦咦?怎麼那麼多人在叫我[被巴飛]
嗯嗯 是很可愛 小時後的毛給人的感覺就是很好摸
像小鴨也是........[狼不能跟鴨子比啦!!]
總之謝謝大大的分享  :狐狸爽到:

----------


## tt0407

小狼真的好可愛哦,看了真難想像牠們長大後威風八面的樣子啊@@!

----------


## 雙葉 銀

喔!喔!小狼好可愛喲!!~~
  大狼小狼我都喜歡但只小要不要是死狼就好!
 不過小狼好像小哈士奇喲~~~  :lupe_pleased:

----------


## 可拉

好圖好圖~

小時候當然可愛啦

就是大狼小狼都萌點啦(死

----------


## lan

哇~!好多可愛的小狼~~!動物小的時候最可愛了!!
我好喜歡!不知不覺就想多看一眼~看到之後就覺得
好幸福呀!!~~
(其實我也想要養一隻哩~~)

----------


## Holpless

好．．好可愛！！
大隻有神秘的酷酷風　

小隻有天真無些的可愛風

不行．．．我要死了（拿ｂ型血帶補血中）

我全部包走了　感謝大大！！（撲）

----------


## 納貝留斯

謀殺！這是謀殺！  :狐狸嚇到:  
我相信有很多人因為中將貼的圖的關係，結果噴鼻血噴到失血過多死在電腦桌前。  :狐狸天使:

----------


## 嵐狐

喔喔我全部都好喜歡
毛絨絨的
如果能抱到一隻
 :楚楚可憐:

----------


## 光狼 狄特

好可愛喔((噴血) 好想抱起來

好想養一隻喔 全身毛茸茸真是可愛

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

119快打
我快高興到掛掉了
好想摸摸看~陪她們玩~

好想抱走一隻~快!!!快攔住我!!
感謝中將贊助唷^^

----------


## Wolf威

好萌阿!萌到了!!!萌昏頭了!!!@@，可愛喔...可是...感覺上比較喜歡成年狼耶...，不過小狼還是好cute阿!!!偷偷抱一隻走...阿!被看到了...不要殺我...

----------


## 祤河。劍攸

阿阿阿阿阿~~~這不是我失散多年的兒子嗎!!!! ((炸
可惡>w< 真的是超萌超可愛的....
如果長大~就更帥氣哩!!!
大狼小狼都好棒阿><~~~~

謝謝中將大大的分享!!0.0

----------


## 寒楓獵犬

哇～
好可愛阿～(噴鼻血)
不管它是小狼還是大狼我都喜歡～
超想要一隻白狼的啦～(還是讓他們自由比較好)

----------


## wingwolf

超可愛啊XD
毛茸茸、好奇心強得到處亂跑、在大狼身邊撒嬌……
真的太可愛了  :Very Happy:  

再來支援一些小狼圖  :Mr. Green:  
都是在photolibrary上找到的
（圖又大又多，每一個Hide裏有兩至三張）

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## qaswqa772

第四張、不，是全部都好可愛啊啊啊啊啊！
那種楚楚可憐的樣子，真是無法想像他們
長大後的霸道樣〔汗

----------


## 狂龍狼朔

還有續集@@"

心臟病發~萌到我心裡~在啃食我的心
可愛到要命~

還是自然就是美~在野外才是真正的可愛面貌

只能說攝影師妳也太會拍= ="

----------


## 浪之狼

小狼真的都好可愛喔@@

從第一張到最後一張都可愛到不行

真想抱回家養@@

----------


## 狼爪

我覺得狼小時候超可愛但市長的的狼又超級帥
真想養一隻狼在家陪我

----------


## 灰爪

太可愛了!!

好想抱回家養 

只是他長大會不會咬我(不會吧)

----------


## 君尼爾獅

答案一定都是喜歡喜歡喜歡!!!! 
真棒好多圖片阿!!!小狼好可愛><
謝謝分享 好多場景都好漂亮~ 
可以做成看圖說故事喇XDD

----------


## 翡紫狼

好可愛,好可愛喔~那個眼神真的令人無法抗拒啦!!
好愛好愛....(無限
相信這裡的每隻狼都是很愛很愛的

----------


## 靜炎

真的是超超超可愛的!!!
可愛到無法抗拒
謝謝分享啊  :jcdragon-want:

----------


## 毅。信

好可愛阿~
捏一下~抱一下~舔一下~（誤
哪來這麼多的小狼的天堂？我也要去看看！

----------


## 夜陌客

每次看到毛絨絨的小動物~
我都會好想衝過去~~
把他捏一捏再抱一抱~~

我想把一隻帶回家喔!!
好可愛~~><

----------


## 邪狼‧夜影

小狼好可愛>A<
好像抱一下
好希望可以養一隻

----------


## 神影‧班尼傑

好可愛阿阿阿~~~

真想衝上去抱著蹭蹭~~

好像娃娃一樣~~好萌阿>w<~~

(((抱隻回家

----------


## 爆裂狼

都好可愛喔~
真想抱一個回家養
不過可能到時候被鄰居說閒言閒語 (眾鄰居說：『妳看，隔壁的死小孩，竟然偷養狼，他該不會是想叫這隻狼，把我們給咬死吧!』)

----------


## 银望

小狼好可愛哦!
萌到要命~
好想抱抱哦~~
呵呵
多謝分享!

----------


## 羽翔

小狼真的很可愛呢!
而成狼是比較帥氣...
不過我是比較喜歡成狼...
小狼還算普通

----------


## 哈貝特洛特

大大放的小狼圖好可愛呦~~~  :Smile:  
好想抱抱他的肉球和摸摸他的毛(到時候過敏就完蛋了)
也好想抱一隻回家養喔~(家裡4個人有3個人對毛過敏還敢說)
唉~只是現在狼越來越少了，不知道以後還有沒有看到狼的機會  :Sad:

----------


## 夢．碎

小狼好好好可愛~~~
大狼帥帥的~
好想抱抱...抱抱...抱抱...
帶回家不要緊吧~

----------


## 冰狼IceWolf

冰狼蠻喜歡小狼的~
他們雖然沒有大狼的帥氣
沒有大狼的架勢

但是
他們是可愛的小狼~

很想抱一隻回家
不過 那會破壞野狼的自由....
只能看看囉><

----------


## 火龍

這些小狼太可愛了!
真想抱著牠們~
如果有機會的話,
我想親身去野外,仔細觀察牠們!

----------


## laptopwolf

都好呀，小狼超超超可愛的，但成狼比較英俊有魄力
尤其是白牙呀~~
很想養一隻
但我不會這麼做
只能看圖 望「狼」止渴了  :Wink:

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

感謝中將分享^^

小狼...怎麼跟狗好像(毆)

小時後的狼 很可愛

長大後就變帥了 呵呵

所以 小狼啊

吃多一點 快快長大喔

雖然很想養一隻

但這是不好的行為....

----------


## 張狼

呵呵...我覺得小狼像小狐狸和豺的混合體，瘦了點，還是長大了才有一身華麗的毛皮。

結果還是喜歡大狼多一點 :Smile:

----------


## frenziedwolf

看起來都很可愛耶
小狼的眼神比較柔和
不過成熟的狼眼神會有殺氣
看起來也很棒

----------


## zero

小狼超可愛的

好想摸看看  :楚楚可憐:  

小狼的眼神看喔

起來好無辜喔

----------


## 風痕_狼

> 文章內容過少不充實
> 請以文章右上角的「編輯」功能增加內文
> 
> 版務總管 阿翔


好想從螢幕抓出來抱一抱!  :onion_06:

----------


## 佛蒙特

好可愛呢www
雖然佔了電腦挺多空間
但真是太萌啦(((昏
(失血過多急救中)
最近咖哩真的越來越瘋了呢=W=

----------


## cloud18

哇....
好可愛!!
尤其是小白狼!!
好想抱抱喔....
看到照片我的直覺是....
"狼中的小正太!!還有小籮莉!!"
<我是正太控...>
真是太可愛了!!
好想帶回家!!

----------


## WindFox

小狼好''萌''呀,
真想帶回家抱抱ˇ

不過狼這種生物 還是在大自然生活比較好ˋ

----------


## 耳雨杏x源

在我眼裡

小狼比小狗的魅力多了30%~XD


比起狗我比較喜歡狼(點頭

----------


## 拂曉神威

好可愛呀，我家也有一大一小兩隻狼犬說，

不過還是小狼比較吸引我(被家裡的狼犬咬死

真想抱回家><

----------


## 洪荒渾沌

都很可愛呢                                                                                                                           
誰說他不喜歡小狼的                                                                                                           
我跟他拼了....

----------


## 亣天狼牙皇亣

小狼都好可愛噢!!!>0<!!!!!

好想全部都抱回天上~呵呵

看了快讓本狼受不了啦~~~!!!

----------


## 銀牙_新

好可愛呀~   :jcdragon-want: 

好想跟他們玩,抱一抱,揉一揉,摸一摸,拍一拍

然後再緊緊的抱一抱 (冷靜阿~輕一點,小狼要不行啦  :jcdragon-@@:  )

真的是太可愛囉~

----------


## 冬

嘎啊啊~
看到小白狼的時候我的眼睛瞬間亮起來
好想抱!!!(吶喊~
當然其他小狼也是很可愛的!

----------


## 狼

小隻的都好可愛=///=
不過比較喜歡大隻的  比較帥 :Very Happy:

----------


## 痕‧風狼

小狼好可愛阿><我快受不了了...讓我摸一摸 抱一抱 咬一咬(誤...

大狼則是看起來比較帥氣 有架勢 還有那雙眼睛><(有殺氣....

儲存 儲存 儲存 儲存 儲存 (電腦快暴了=口=

小狼真的好可愛啦><

----------


## 天涯峋狼

小狼真的好可愛唷><
好想摸摸牠
小時候真的是可愛極了

----------


## 幻狼

請問.....請問.....
這可以拿回我的狼家玩一會嗎?(拖出去打~!
看完很想把小狼拿在手中撫摸~~

----------


## 狼xWolf

好可愛優~

那毛毛的又不會太毛的小狼摸起來是怎樣呢~?

---恩~....想像中

----------


## 月銀白狼

小狼很可愛啊

而且在是上的所有生物都會有所為的"小時候"嘛

儘管成年的會比較帥,比較有威嚴

但小時候都是可愛的


(不過說實在的其實大型肉食動物小時候都是可愛到很想讓人拐走的樣子

長大後的雖然也讓人很想A走,但是...

你敢A就死定了  :lupe_snarly:

----------


## 魂也狼

好可愛~

     跑過去和他們玩><

                 ((玩樂中

----------


## 亞狼艾古德

超可愛的啦><

很想抱一隻回家養  :Embarassed:  

吧它教的跟我一樣乖^^

----------


## 極東馴龍者

每個都好可愛xDDD!!

好想抱一隻走!!

尤其毛茸茸的身體好想摸摸看....  

大狼也不錯拉!! 不一樣的好看!

----------


## 希諾道

很可愛~~
難以形容的快樂~~

要吃東西嗎?~
(帶著鮮肉跑到小狼們的身旁~)

----------


## cavqazxsw

好可愛
我也好想養一隻>w<

----------


## 亞格雷特

那些小狼好可愛喔~~~
好想抱一隻回家養
不過大概沒辦法吧!
感謝大大的分享

----------


## 大神狼兒

謝謝中將分享0v0...

看到的那一瞬間...

心情突然好了起來並且融化了哪～

(遞肉給他們吃)

----------


## 沙利葉

好想抱＜口水＞
好可愛喲～～～
狼果然是王道阿～～
不論是幼狼　成狼　狼人　都超棒的～～～～

----------


## fdd2588

小狼好可愛喲~~!>W<

感謝分享

眼睛很可愛  :Very Happy:

----------


## 夜星

不知道該怎麼說明...........
總而言之就是小狼比就可愛,成年狼比較帥(而且他的眼睛........有殺氣)
不知道摸他我會不會被咬  :Question:

----------


## 樂小狼

你在看我嗎~你在看我嗎~無敵可愛的!!!謝大大!包走~  :Very Happy:

----------


## 小藍龍

狼小時後真的很可愛阿~~
小狼沒有太大的攻擊性,所以超可愛的~
好想摸摸看~

----------


## 斯冰菊

全部看完並存完之後，本狼只有一句話想嗥：「真的是太可愛啦！！！凹嗚~~~~~~！！！  :wuf_e_howl:  」

不過，442px-Grey_Wolf_7.jpg這張中的小狼怎麼感覺好像是標本大體呢？  :wuffer_arou:  

來唷！！！可愛的小狼們！！！和凍狼叔叔一起玩吧！！！  :wuffer_laugh:  

(小狼與戴著眼鏡的凍狼叔叔玩樂中‧‧‧‧‧‧)

----------


## dh52339237

嗚!!!好可愛!!!!

這裡是天堂(//艸//)!!!!

來給我抱抱八~~~(伸掌((別阿你

----------

